# GPS Location not Following on Map



## 22531

Hi suddenly the blue marker on the map in the Uber driver App is no longer following my location. Any ideas? I have a Honor 8. (Which im thinking to dump) The GPS is working fine when I open google maps or waze.

- Tried uninstalling / reinstalling the App
- Checked that the app has "location" permissions allowed
- Rebooted phone / off / on
- online / offline idk how many times (It will updated randomly but then get stuck again.) 

For the premium we pay to Uber you'd think they'd offer better support.


----------



## touberornottouber

I've been seeing this happening lately as well. Hitting earnings or ratings and then going back seems to update it. I'm not sure if it affects pinging of not.


----------



## z71dawg101

Having the same problem. It keeps my blue dot where I dropped off my last passenger. If I turn off location and back on and close app it will ping closer to where I am but has still been off by a fee streets... pain in the ass


----------



## UberDez

I started having the same problem on both My Nexus 6 , Nexus 6p and Ipad Air 2 ... Not sure what's up with it , it's not a constant problem but I've noticed it on both . At first I thought it was just my phone so I uninstalled the app and checked my GPS settings but everything was right . Must be some sort of Uber Glitch. The other day I got a ping 30 minutes away because it thought was on the other side of town


----------



## Bean

I've been having this problem since the latest update on Android. Rolled back to the previous version. Hopefully Uber gets their chit together someday. Seems like every update brings a new bug or three..

On the bright side I did verify with the Rider app that my location in the system is correct. It's just not updating on the screen properly. The ping @UberDezNutz got may have just been a coincidence. Still annoying as hell when you're trying to use the map as a map.


----------



## KevRyde

I noticed that yesterday or today. I wasn't sure if the blue dot was stuck or just lagging behind GPS. I did a couple of cache wipes and it still was happening. Other GPS based apps like Google maps are tracking my correct location so I'm assuming it's an Uber thing.


----------



## abomb2017

The app is also not tracking me properly. Issue happened after the update.


----------



## UberIndie

I hwve the same issue ans just donr get rides in really buy areaa. Which version does it work well on? I have a S7 and 7.0 software.

Anyone recommend what version to downgrade to?


----------



## Bean

UberIndie said:


> Anyone recommend what version to downgrade to?


I'm using V3.132.5 on Android. I believe it's the latest version before this bug but don't quote me on that.


----------



## dolllarchaser

I have noticed the same behavior and it was on the version with the new 'material' request/ping screen. I now have the old screen with version 3.134.1 but don't remember if the blue dot issue is still there. Hopefully, I'll know more after today.


----------



## Bean

I am now hosting previous versions of the Driver and Rider apps (for Android) for anyone who want to roll back. I will attempt to maintain this list as Uber continues to release versions that do not work 
http://SolidDriver.com/downloads.php


----------



## Acyanto

Hello all. I've been experiencing this issue through out April. Just updated with th3 new release today and still my location stays frozen when I switch apps. Also I don't show as an option in the uber rider app. Uber support has ended by telling me to go to one of their support centers. Any insight from you guys?
Thanks


----------



## Bean

I was forced to update from an old version last night to version 3.136.2 (has the new earnings screens). No problems with it so far on my end.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Do the shills even read this part of the forum to give the heads up to the app dev team?

I bet all they do is troll and look for juicy stuff to snitch on.


----------



## Uber79

Hey all, I know this is an old Post but I just started having this exact problem a few nights ago. I am using a Google Pixel XL with Android 8.1 and April security update. No updates to my system had occurred to cause this. I've pretty much done all the stuff you all have done to try and fix this but no such luck. Have any of you all found a fix for your issue or did it go away when Uber did an app update? I've been using the app for about a year on this phone with no problems till now. Thanks all.


----------



## touberornottouber

Uber79 said:


> Hey all, I know this is an old Post but I just started having this exact problem a few nights ago. I am using a Google Pixel XL with Android 8.1 and April security update. No updates to my system had occurred to cause this. I've pretty much done all the stuff you all have done to try and fix this but no such luck. Have any of you all found a fix for your issue or did it go away when Uber did an app update? I've been using the app for about a year on this phone with no problems till now. Thanks all.


Hmmm. In my case it just went away. Probably with an app update.

I'm on android 8.0 March 1 security patch. Moto X4. I'm not seeing it yet in my case.


----------



## Uber79

touberornottouber said:


> Hmmm. In my case it just went away. Probably with an app update.
> 
> I'm on android 8.0 March 1 security patch. Moto X4. I'm not seeing it yet in my case.


Thanks for the reply. What's weird is the app is still tracking my progress, the time till I get to my destination updates even though the map isn't moving.


----------



## Jeffiejay

Uber79 said:


> Thanks for the reply. What's weird is the app is still tracking my progress, the time till I get to my destination updates even though the map isn't moving.


Hello, I'm glad there's someone out there with the same problem as me and I'm not going crazy alone. I've literally had the same problem since last week and it's driving me nuts. I've called Uber Support several times and they acknowledged there was a problem and their engineers were working on it. I called yesterday again and strange enough the representative said there were no reports of GPS lags according to his resources. I've tried every troubleshooting trick known to man to no avail. I use a Galaxy S9. Other maps work just fine. Any luck with your GPS now? If yes how did you go about it? Looking forward to your response. Thank you.


----------



## Uber79

Jeffiejay said:


> Hello, I'm glad there's someone out there with the same problem as me and I'm not going crazy alone. I've literally had the same problem since last week and it's driving me nuts. I've called Uber Support several times and they acknowledged there was a problem and their engineers were working on it. I called yesterday again and strange enough the representative said there were no reports of GPS lags according to his resources. I've tried every troubleshooting trick known to man to no avail. I use a Galaxy S9. Other maps work just fine. Any luck with your GPS now? If yes how did you go about it? Looking forward to your response. Thank you.


Hey buddy, absolutely no luck yet . Uber support is a joke! I've uninstalled the app and reinstalled it, checked and granted all proper permissions as well, have no idea what the deal is, just keeping an eye out for an update to the Uber driver app then I'll try the Uber GPS again and see if it works. If you come across a fix please let me know as well. Thank you sir.


----------



## Jeffiejay

Uber79 said:


> Hey buddy, absolutely no luck yet . Uber support is a joke! I've uninstalled the app and reinstalled it, checked and granted all proper permissions as well, have no idea what the deal is, just keeping an eye out for an update to the Uber driver app then I'll try the Uber GPS again and see if it works. If you come across a fix please let me know as well. Thank you sir.


Thanks for the response! Been looking out for updates to the app and would continue to do so. Would let you know of any developments. Have a great day Sir!


----------



## UberLady69

yamafx4dude said:


> Hi suddenly the blue marker on the map in the Uber driver App is no longer following my location. Any ideas? I have a Honor 8. (Which im thinking to dump) The GPS is working fine when I open google maps or waze.
> 
> - Tried uninstalling / reinstalling the App
> - Checked that the app has "location" permissions allowed
> - Rebooted phone / off / on
> - online / offline idk how many times (It will updated randomly but then get stuck again.)
> 
> For the premium we pay to Uber you'd think they'd offer better support.


It's not your phone, it's the Uber app. I'm using Android on a Samsung and have the same problem. Anyone having problems with iPhone?



Jeffiejay said:


> Hello, I'm glad there's someone out there with the same problem as me and I'm not going crazy alone. I've literally had the same problem since last week and it's driving me nuts. I've called Uber Support several times and they acknowledged there was a problem and their engineers were working on it. I called yesterday again and strange enough the representative said there were no reports of GPS lags according to his resources. I've tried every troubleshooting trick known to man to no avail. I use a Galaxy S9. Other maps work just fine. Any luck with your GPS now? If yes how did you go about it? Looking forward to your response. Thank you.


On my phone, I can go to the home screen and open Google maps and put in the address, but cannot use Uber app or Google from within the app. It's such a pain in the ass, I have not been driving much. Rush hour in Orlando is enough fun without trying to do that crap while driving.


----------



## Uber79

Jeffiejay said:


> Thanks for the response! Been looking out for updates to the app and would continue to do so. Would let you know of any developments. Have a great day Sir!


I sh*t you not, my Uber GPS started working out of the blue today, no app update or phone system updates. I got a ping and new where I was going so I never hit navigate and noticed that the map was still following me to the person's house, once I got PAX I also new where I was going so I started the ride and never hit navigate, the gps followed me once again, so when ride was over I went into app settings and reselected Uber navigation and it was back to working normal. No idea what happened to fix it .


----------



## Kodyhead

touberornottouber said:


> I've been seeing this happening lately as well. Hitting earnings or ratings and then going back seems to update it. I'm not sure if it affects pinging of not.


I would check on the rider app, and if available lyft rider app

If all of them are having the same issues it might be your phone or service, if just one you can at least narrow it down


----------



## Pfestus

This morning (Wed, May 2) I was having this issue with my Uber App. The navigation started me on my way to my pickup, but then fell way behind and started giving me false directions. I luckily found my pax and all was well. Then after I had dropped off, my phone suddenly turned off and did a restart on it's own. After it had come back up, all was well the rest of my shift. My assumption is that some higher power caused an update to the app. I use an android phone.


----------



## Uber79

Just noticed this morning May 3rd, there is an update to the Uber driver app.


----------

